# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Theta Stream (FREE binaural beats mp3)

## ZotC

*NOTE*: Mods, if you feel this is more appropriate in the "Lucid Aids" forum, then by all means, move it there. I just thought it may get more exposure here.

Well, this morning I made my first binaural beats file in quite a long time. This particular one uses the sound of a babbling brook (ahhhhh, peaceful....) over a 3.9Hz binaural beat. I chose this frequency because it is in the theta range, and is one octave below the fundamental Schumann frequency. The carrier wave is 499.2Hz, six octaves above the fundamental Schumann frequency. 

I haven't really gotten a chance to use it myself, besides checking that it's mixed properly... I thought I'd throw it right up and see how everyone else reacts to it also.

For those of you who are experienced with binaural beats, you can skip all the reading: it is mostly for people who are new to the concept. The download link is at the very end of the post, below the flash player and above the comments. Right click and choose "Save Link As..." or "Save Target As..." depending on your browser, and be sure to let me know what you think.

LINK: http://zenofthecaterpillar.com/2008/...ta-stream-mp3/

Enjoy!

----------


## magical mike

Thanks! I use BB's all the time  ::D:  Ill try it tonight and tell you how it gose!

----------


## LucidNovice

Hey, Just wondering. Wouldn't the file in all being a Mp3 have low quality? Because there are some frequencies Mp3 doesnt pick up.

----------


## ZotC

yes, you are right about the MP3s. I planned on making .WAV files, but .WAV files only support two stereo tracks. Not a problem for this track, but it makes some other ideas I had impossible. I will reformat this one as a .WAV file and re-upload it to the site tonight, posting here when that is done, and make all subsequent files in .WAV format... I'll just have to find a way to work around the 2-stereo-track limitation.

----------


## ZotC

Well, wordpress is giving me a hard time with .WAV files, so I'll have to stick to .mp3 files for now.

So long as I compress the file properly, I don't think there should be any problems. I will test it as both a .WAV and .mp3 and compare the two... please let me know how the .mp3 version works for you.

----------


## Clairity

I tried to download the file and get an error message that IE cannot download the file.. the requested file is unavailable or cannot be found.  :Sad: 

.

----------


## ZotC

that's strange... I've downloaded it with both IE and Firefox on several different computers to make sure that it worked, without any problems... try reloading the page maybe?

Are you right clicking on the link below the flash player and selecting "Save Target As" in IE ("Save Link As..." in Firefox)?

----------


## Clairity

I just clicked the link above again and the page looks different now.  

Anyhoo.. I was able to download the file.  Is there supposed to be one loud continuous tone over the babbling brook sounds?

.

----------


## magical mike

Yes, those are the binareal beats.. I think lol

----------


## ZotC

Yep, that's the right one... I thought maybe the sound of a stream would be more soothing than simple white noise; the only question is whether it might detract from the effects of the binaural beats themselves.

Do you mean "one continuous tone" as in there are no beats? It's a 3.9hz beat utilizing 449.2 and 503.1Hz carrier frequencies, so it's quite subtle, but it should be there.

----------


## LucidNovice

> Well, wordpress is giving me a hard time with .WAV files, so I'll have to stick to .mp3 files for now.
> 
> So long as I compress the file properly, I don't think there should be any problems. I will test it as both a .WAV and .mp3 and compare the two... please let me know how the .mp3 version works for you.



Will do. probably going to try it tonight.

----------

